
Google “How old is the president of north korea” - tubaguy50035
https://www.google.com/search?q=how+old+is+the+president+of+north+korea&oq=how+old+is+the+president+of+north+korea
======
vinchuco
> to organize all of the data in the world and make it accessible for everyone
> in a useful way.

Parent link

> to make all systematic knowledge immediately computable and accessible to
> everyone.

[http://m.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=age+of+president+of+north...](http://m.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=age+of+president+of+north+korea)

Formatting the G. query using the format of W.A. into account:

[https://www.google.com/search?&q=age+of+president+of+north+k...](https://www.google.com/search?&q=age+of+president+of+north+korea)

It would be interesting to see, given a Google query, which ones are xx%
similar.

